# The Clash - London Calling Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Clash
Album: London Calling
Year: 1979
Genre(s): Punk Rock, New Wave

While you have your bombastic anthems ("London Calling") and bluesy numbers ("Brand New Cadillac"), most of the songs are upbeat. In fact, two of the non-upbeat ones are put right at the start to catch your attention, and then can be easily dismissed for a jolly good time, if that's what you're after (not that they're bad songs. In fact, I like them too). 

A good time is what I'm after with this album, because it's so good at being upbeat. Songs like "Jimmy Jazz", "Spanish Bombs", "Wrong 'Em Boyo", "Hateful", "Death or Glory", "Lost in the Supermarket" and "Rudie Can't Fail" are the definition of happiness in music for me, borrowing influences from reggae and related genres. 

While the album is much better in the first half in my opinion, there's still a good song two from the end called "Revolution Rock". I love this album, and always have.

4/5 - Love


----------

